# Mod's



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

I bought my goat used, the man I bought it from said it had numerous mod's. In the following to cell phone pics are some of the mod's. My ? is are theses mod's or not ? The vent's in the ground effects, the wing and the exhaust... Can anyone tell from my pic's ? Thank you...


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

pics


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

the pics didn't come through.........but it sounds like you have the sport appearance package its not really a mod per say but a dealer installed option and its expensive


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Whenever I think of "mods", I think of exhaust system, upgraded shifter, maybe different wheels/tires, intake, cam, etc...
I guess getting a new cigarette lighter plugin could be considered a mod though, since it's not how the car came from the factory. :confused


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

baron_iv said:


> Whenever I think of "mods", I think of exhaust system, upgraded shifter, maybe different wheels/tires, intake, cam, etc...
> I guess getting a new cigarette lighter plugin could be considered a mod though, since it's not how the car came from the factory. :confused


:agree 
Mods are usually related to performance, not asthetic.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Dragon 32 said:


> I bought my goat used, the man I bought it from said it had numerous mod's. In the following to cell phone pics are some of the mod's. My ? is are theses mod's or not ? The vent's in the ground effects, the wing and the exhaust... Can anyone tell from my pic's ? Thank you...



Umm I see nothing. Perhaps I am missing sumtin.


----------



## Dragon 32 (Jan 27, 2006)

*my bad*

I tried loading pics, but it won't let me. Sorry... I clicked on the manage attachments, upload my pic's and it read's I'm exceeding my quota by 14.7 KB...


----------



## OdinGrey (Feb 1, 2006)

14.7 kb is about one pic, try dropping one


----------

